# The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past + Four Swords



## IDunnoYet (May 23, 2018)

hello,
I would like to play the GBA version of this game with the new dungeon and stuff, but I can't unlock them if I dont play four Swords. thing is: I already played the anniversary edition, so I was wondering if you could share a savefile with four swords completed and a link to the past at the beginning. thanks

p.s. I'm playing the PAL version do i need a PAL savefile.


----------



## Scarlet (May 23, 2018)

Oh wow, we were talking about this in the mag staff chat. Strange timing lol. A save by our very own Chief Editor eleven years ago, enjoy!

https://gbatemp.net/download/the-legend-of-zelda-alttp-4-swords.957/


----------



## Markedone (Jul 3, 2020)

I am a new member and I found your post, the Link has unfortunately expired, can you please re upload it so I can download this, some other members are also after this file. and it would be a great help if you could upload it again.

Thanks


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 4, 2020)

Markedone said:


> I am a new member and I found your post, the Link has unfortunately expired, can you please re upload it so I can download this, some other members are also after this file. and it would be a great help if you could upload it again.
> 
> Thanks


http://web.archive.org/web/20180903...LTTP_4S_complete__by_nicko_aura_thug4life.zip <


----------



## Markedone (Jul 4, 2020)

Thank you so much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Markedone (Jan 23, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20180903022552/http://gbatemp.net/downloads/[1057]ZeldaGBA_save_LTTP_4S_complete__by_nicko_aura_thug4life.zip <



Hey Tom

I have tried to use the save and it doesn't work, I am using mGBA, so i need any specific settings to get this to work. or a different emulator.

I know this is an old thread, but any help would be appreciated..


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

I didn't even know this was a thing! I want to play the new dungeon!! 

Anyone know if it can it be injected for Wii U? Is the four swords strictly a multi player or can it be played through single?? I had the Gamecube four swords which was/had single player. I must know lol


----------



## Markedone (Jan 23, 2021)

the .SAV is detected by no$GBA but it wont run the ROM, whereas it works flawlessly on mGBA but it doesn't recognize the save.
I just want to play a Link to the past with the four swords part completed using mGBA as it works really well. I hope someone can help.

*Edit*
I'm using the EU ROM if this helps, do I need to do a byte flip for this, I read on these forums it can be done via Hex Workshop.

*Edit 2*

The byte Flip seemed to work it now loads into mGBA with no errors and the "Four Swords" part of the save has the minimum required to get the new features in the "Link to the past Part". ill play through and update again. 

if anyone wants the save just reply to this post and ill gladly send it along.

the original thread for the Byte Flip is here, so all credit to those guys: "https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-gba-save-converter.53867/" 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

Markedone said:


> the .SAV is detected by no$GBA but it wont run the ROM, whereas it works flawlessly on mGBA but it doesn't recognize the save.
> I just want to play a Link to the past with the four swords part completed using mGBA as it works really well. I hope someone can help.
> 
> *Edit*
> ...


I'd love to have a copy if you can mate.


----------



## Markedone (Jan 23, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> I'd love to have a copy if you can mate.



Here you go: 
it expires in 30 days, I put the EU ROM that im using in there too.

its right after the Sanctuary too with all items collected up to that point, I played it through a tiny amount to check that it was working.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2021)

Markedone said:


> Here you go:
> it expires in 30 days, I put the EU ROM that im using in there too.
> 
> its right after the Sanctuary too with all items collected up to that point, I played it through a tiny amount to check that it was working.


Reupload that link without the ROM, we DO NOT condone piracy here.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

Markedone said:


> Here you go:
> it expires in 30 days, I put the EU ROM that im using in there too.
> 
> its right after the Sanctuary too with all items collected up to that point, I played it through a tiny amount to check that it was working.


Thanks man..... I'd remove the rom however as that's against site rules. Just keep the save file there and note that it works with the PAL version.


----------



## Markedone (Jan 23, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Reupload that link without the ROM, we DO NOT condone piracy here.



Hi Tom I do apologize, it wasn't my intention. ill re upload without the ROM.

here's the link: https://easyupload.io/yx8ai4


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 23, 2021)

And, so we have a copy of it on the Temp that will last longer than 30 days

https://gbatemp.net/download/pal-legend-of-zelda-link-to-the-past-four-swords-100-save.36904/ <


----------



## Markedone (Jan 23, 2021)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> And, so we have a copy of it on the Temp that will last longer than 30 days
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/download/pal-legend-of-zelda-link-to-the-past-four-swords-100-save.36904/ <



Awesome, Thanks Tom


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 23, 2021)

Lostbhoy said:


> Is the four swords strictly a multi player or can it be played through single?? I had the Gamecube four swords which was/had single player. I must know lol



Nah the GBA four swords is multiplayer only. It was a crazy decision to make the only way to open the new dungeon in A Link To the Past was to finish Four Swords.


----------



## Markedone (Jan 23, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Nah the GBA four swords is multiplayer only. It was a crazy decision to make the only way to open the new dungeon in A Link To the Past was to finish Four Swords.



I hated that too, which is why I'm glad that this save is now working.


----------



## Lostbhoy (Jan 23, 2021)

I can confirm that the save works perfect in Retroarch Wii U with mGBA core. Bit of meddling with the controls required though. 

Just rename the extension from  .sav to  .srm and pop it into the saves folder!  Done!

Thanks again @Markedone


----------



## renegade2k82 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ok so when i try to load up the save with a emulator like mgba it acts like the save is blank and there is nothing there.I also tryed to change it to .srm for retroarch and same thing happens.is there anyway to fix this?I dont have the luxery of getting multiple friends together just to complete four swords to unlock the extra stuff for a link to the past and this save is supposed to have four swords complete yet when i load it nothing is done on it.here is the link to the save file https://www.dropbox.com/s/ef7fs8dcd...4S_complete-_by_nicko_aura_thug4life.zip?dl=0 Thanks


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 8, 2021)

renegade2k82 said:


> Ok so when i try to load up the save with a emulator like mgba it acts like the save is blank and there is nothing there.I also tryed to change it to .srm for retroarch and same thing happens.is there anyway to fix this?I dont have the luxery of getting multiple friends together just to complete four swords to unlock the extra stuff for a link to the past and this save is supposed to have four swords complete yet when i load it nothing is done on it.here is the link to the save file https://www.dropbox.com/s/ef7fs8dcd...4S_complete-_by_nicko_aura_thug4life.zip?dl=0 Thanks


What is your rom named as? The save and the rom must be named exactly the same. Like so


----------



## renegade2k82 (Apr 9, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> What is your rom named as? The save and the rom must be named exactly the same. Like so
> 
> View attachment 257054



The name of the rom and the save are exactly the same.I made sure that the rom had the same name since i already knew the rom and save had to be the same so that isnt a issue.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 9, 2021)

renegade2k82 said:


> The name of the rom and the save are exactly the same.I made sure that the rom had the same name since i already knew the rom and save had to be the same so that isnt a issue.


Weird then as it works fine for me. Is your Link to the Past the euro or American version as it needs to be the euro version


----------



## renegade2k82 (Apr 10, 2021)

it is the usa version so that would explain it.is there any way to convert the save to work with the usa version?i live in the usa and stick to that unless there is some gem or obscure game i want to play from another country lol.


----------



## renegade2k82 (Apr 11, 2021)

Anyone know how to change the region for the save from euro to usa?


----------



## renegade2k82 (Apr 22, 2021)

well i tried using the save with the euro rom tried loading it after saving it as .srm file from note pad for retroarch and it still acts like the save is blank.


----------



## asboy (Feb 23, 2022)

Do any of these saves have everything complete except for the GBA exclusive dungeon? I just want to play that part.


----------

